# General Business Category > General Business Forum > [Question] How to stop Trusteer Rapport-Online download notification?

## Dave A

Has anyone figured out a way to stop the Trusteer Rapport-Online download notification that keeps popping up when you log on to Standard Bank internet banking?

It's starting to bug me  :Frown:

----------


## AndyD

What browser you using Dave? Have you tried an add-blocker add-on?

----------


## murdock

i have pop up blocks but it opens on the secure site into front of your account...if you install it will it go away? 

my other concern is if you dont install it and your account gets hacked will they tell you it is not their  fault because you didnt install it?

----------


## Dazfuzz

Good point on the accountability issue murdock. 

But what if I use my phone to access internet banking: no pop-up, no need to install; can they still absolve themselves? 

I hate it, still haven't installed it. Sorry Dave I'm out of ideas except use your phone  :Smile:

----------


## adrianh

I downloaded with Nedbank when it first came out and I haven't had any problems. 

There is an email asking you to download it for various SA banks. This exe is a phisher.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> I downloaded with Nedbank when it first came out and I haven't had any problems.


I can vouch for that - no issues at all. So why not get it over and done and forget about it?

----------


## Dave A

I installed it on one machine to see how it behaved. In fact, I've "pushed its buttons" just to see what happens.

As you say, once loaded it's not particularly intrusive, at least not until you use a significant portion of a password for one website on another website.

Sounds good so far, but here's my issue (and why I haven't loaded it on any other machines) - to do that it has to store the password data somewhere *and* monitor inputs into forms... 

I subscribe to the notion that the safest place to store sensitive passwords is in your head.

And the rather sophisticated phishing efforts that have been riding on the release of Trusteer do little to increase my confidence that the software is absolutely secure. Clearly there are some very smart minds looking for a way to crack open what would be an absolute treasure chest.

Nope, I believe the best defence remains good habits and a suspicious mind. If you have that, Trusteer is a distant second best.

Which brings the problem - Standard Bank isn't giving you the option to decline installing Trusteer - just to postpone it to bug you to install another day.

----------


## Marc L

I used and and once I had too many problems I uninstalled it. Many problems went away. It is apparently well know that it can cause problems.

It also bugs me with no end having to click it away each time I log into Std Bank and Nedbank.

The phishers even threaten now that the bank will be unaccountable if now downloaded IMMEDIATELY.  

Maybe we get this thread run a bit longer and then approach the banks...

----------


## Dave A

I'm amazed at the creativity of these phishing people.



> Due to the recent Malware and Phishing attacks encountered by our customers, First National Bank has made it mandatory
> to all Customers to download the Rapport Software that will help fight against it. 
> 
> Our system shows that you have not downloaded the latest version of this software that was introduced on 02-12-2010. 
> It is your responsibility to protect your account by installing this new patch as a precautionary measure.
> 
> If you do not log on to download this software now, First National Bank will not be liable for any theft that may occur on your account. 
> 
> Click here to download the Rapport software immediately.
> ...


Not only does it open the door for people who have already downloaded the Rapport software, this one even had the _click here_ link going to the domain fnbibbnk.com - possibly close enough to catch the speed reader.

If only the displayed sender wasn't ibsupport [at] nedbank.co.za  :Slap: 

Thank goodness they still make mistakes, but they're getting slicker all the time  :EEK!:

----------

